# center cap on the rim



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

well you know where it has the bmw logo on teh rim, well mine looks like a piece of plastic and seems to be faded on one side. the other rims are fine. i think BMW could put something better than a flap of plastic on such an expensive car, what about u guys??


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

You could always get bimmerspinners


----------



## beemerdude86 (Feb 8, 2006)

lol bimmerspinners


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I actually thought about getting some, 'cause the Rolls Royce Phantom has them on the little RR emblem on the wheel.

Oh link doesnt work, click here


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

post a pic


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SMG-6 (Dec 2, 2005)

i like that. kool idea.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

yeah that actually is kind of cool haha


----------

